# Tours in Rome



## mulgrew1 (Sep 4, 2007)

Our group of 4 adults would appreciate your thoughts on valuable tours in Rome (Colussium and Vatican and others).  What companies would be recommended for value and efficiency?

Thanks, Pat


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Sep 4, 2007)

*Vatican suggestion*

would be to book a tour of the museum and Sistine Chapel directly with the Vatican.  You might also wish to arrange for the Scavi tour to the excavations below the main altar of St. Peter's  where you will see the crypt of St. Peter.

Go to Trip Advisor Rome Forum.  You will find a wealth of information about tours, accomodations, restaurants, etc.


----------



## GetawaysRus (Sep 4, 2007)

Rome has a limited (only 2 lines) subway system, but if your hotel is not too far from a station I think you will find that you can get around quite well on your own.  Expect the trains to be crowded.  My wife and I toured Rome on our own - we used the Rick Steves Rome book as our tour guide and were very pleased.

One caveat to consider would be the Vatican.  This is a fabulous museum, and not to be missed.  The line at the Vatican gets very long, and tour groups do have priority to enter more promptly.  You can visit the Vatican on your own, but arrive EARLY so that you don't get stuck in a very long line.

(And when you are done enjoying the Sistine Chapel, be sure to read Rick Steves' little trick on how to save time getting in to St. Peter's....)

At the Colosseum, it's best to just wait in line.  Avoid the people outside offering tours with promises to get you in quicker.  A good guidebook will give you adequate information.  The wait in line isn't that bad  (even though it appears to be), especially if you arrive early.  The subway stop is just across the street from the Colosseum.


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 4, 2007)

The subway in Rome is very crowded.  And full of pickpockets, so if you use it, best to be careful...

We did several walking tours with this company http://www.romewalks.com/ .  We took the "group tours" and there were never more than 8 people in a group.  Plenty of individual attention and they were good tours.  

We also did a "hop on, hop off" type bus.  There are several, so check the pamphlets for all of them so you choose the itinerary for the one you want.  They are inexpensive, and generally use a recorded highlights type f thing.  Its useful to see much of the city, and get around to several places in one day.

Fern


----------



## pwrshift (Sep 5, 2007)

If you haven't made all your arrangements yet you might consider the Rick Steves tour.  My daughter went on the Rome in 7 days (6 nites incl hotel) tour last year for $1400 and can't stop talking about it.  She went single and paid the $400 supplement - room was very small - incl 3 dinners, all breakfasts and all tours/transportation.  There were 25 people on her tour, all Americans but her, and she made some new friends.  Most of those on the tour were in their early 60's...she was the baby in her 40's.

Her sister decided to check it out and found it's only $1195 for the rest of the year per person...and she's going with DH in Nov too.  Plane extra.

http://tours.ricksteves.com/tours07/product.cfm/rurl/code/ROM07/

Brian


----------



## jerseygirl (Sep 6, 2007)

I highly recommend Tom Rankin and Scala Reale tours (I think I originally found them through a Rick Steves book).  It appears they've merged with, or been sold to, Context Rome (but it looks like Tom is still involved).  

You can read their history here:

http://romeresources.contexttravel.com/kiosk/?page_id=2

and see their list of day tours/walks here:

http://rome.contexttravel.com/main/product/allwalks.php?cmd=all

We've done several (my favorite was Roman Antica).  I wouldn't hesitate to use them again and was excited to see that they've branched out to Florence, Naples, Venice and Paris.


----------



## CarlK (Jun 11, 2008)

We just retrurned from Italy and would recommend the following tours in Rome.

After-Hours tour of Vatican Museums and Sistine Chapel with:

Italy With Us Tours (Helen Donegan)
Phone: 39 349 497 9416  OR  39 075 529 2025
Email: helen@italywithus.biz
www.italywithus.com


We also did a full day walking tour covering not only the usual sights, but also one-of-a-kind shops that we would never have found on our own.

Walking tour of Rome (Garth Speight)
Phone 011 39 06 44238357 or 011 39 333 2609940) 
Email: info@home-in-rome.com


We did the Scavi tour which was very interesting.  They limit the number of people who can tour and the guide was very knowledgeable.  It was also damp -- they keep the humidity at 99% to preserve the relics/ruins.


Had a great time!

Carl


----------



## BarCol (Jun 11, 2008)

We will be in Italy for 3 weeks commening July 18 - the Rome part is August 2 throguh departure on August 7. We signed up last evening for several tours thtrotuh Context Tours http://www.contexttravel.com/rome/  Slowtravel Italy recommends then along with several others.  I see that Katie Parla - who another poster mentioned lists this company on her website.


----------



## lynne1956 (Jun 11, 2008)

If you're going during the summer, I would NOT recommend the hop-on/off bus.  We went last June, & there were so many people waiting that you couldn't get on at all.  It was a big waste of money.  We got around quite easily using the city bus/Metro.


----------



## x3 skier (Jun 12, 2008)

lynne1956 said:


> If you're going during the summer, I would NOT recommend the hop-on/off bus.  We went last June, & there were so many people waiting that you couldn't get on at all.  It was a big waste of money.  We got around quite easily using the city bus/Metro.



I always try and take one of the HOHO buses the first time in a major city. BUT.... checking to see how many people are in line and what is the waiting time is the first step. If it looks like it will be crowded, buses/metro and a good tour book like Steves, Frommer, etc. suits me.

That said, any major tour line like Gray Line or others are usually fine or go to tripadvisor for recommendations on more personal tours if the other posters ideas are not enough.

Cheers (and whatever you do, don't try to drive in Rome unless you have Demolition Derby experience)


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 12, 2008)

Another summer concern about the HOHO busses in Rome is the fact that they are not air-conditioned below and if you sit on the upper deck you are in the baking sun.  Also, they have a big layover at Termini.


----------

